# any Canon G10 user here ???



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

so far this is my only camera... but I love it!!! it has proven to be a really good built camera, great performance and you can carry it everywhere. I want to know how many of you still have the G10 and shoot with it, perhaps we can share some experiences, advices or techniques and photos we have taken with this little beast!. :-!

















cheers!


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow..great shots..

Steve


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you!!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

I used the G10 as a bridge camera before I upgraded to the Nikon D90 DSLR. The G10, at the time, was probably the best prosumer camera out. In some ways, I think it's better than the G11. Don't know much about the G12, so I can't comment there.

So, how are you liking yours?


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

BenL said:


> I used the G10 as a bridge camera before I upgraded to the Nikon D90 DSLR. The G10, at the time, was probably the best prosumer camera out. In some ways, I think it's better than the G11. Don't know much about the G12, so I can't comment there.
> 
> So, how are you liking yours?


that was a sweet upgrade BenL, yes I believe the G10 in terms of construction quality is highly superior to the G11, the biggest difference I noticed was in the rear control wheel which is wider and solid on the G10 but it´s narrow and so soft on the G11, I have had just once the G12 in my hands so I can´t tell neither.

this G10 has been with me for some years now and I´m very pleased with it, I´ll like to upgrade to a DSLR too, probably to a Rebel T2i.. too my needs it will be perfect!, but for sure I´ll keep my G10.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

i have a G9, and yes they are awesome cameras. i find i use it more than my DSLR, it goes everywhere with me. i am pretty sure the G11 and G12 have a plastic body, which IMHO was a mistake on canons part. Macro is pretty good too



click for full size
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2593/img1771j.jpg


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

really nice macro Tremec, the G9 is terrific, the few people that own it don´t get rid of it, and yeah one thing I love from the G10 as well the G9 is the aluminum body, great construction quality


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks, that spider is only about an inch from tip of leg to tip of leg. that picture is fantastic, what kind of flower is that? my friend has a G10, he is the reason i picked up the G9. last year he was camping and his fire got a bit out of hand and ended up burning his gear, the g10 was in his pack and got pretty crispy... to my surprise it still works


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Tremec said:


> thanks, that spider is only about an inch from tip of leg to tip of leg. that picture is fantastic, what kind of flower is that? my friend has a G10, he is the reason i picked up the G9. last year he was camping and his fire got a bit out of hand and ended up burning his gear, the g10 was in his pack and got pretty crispy... to my surprise it still works


wow sad story hahaha, probably the metal body saved the plastic lens... thanks for your comments that flower is an orchid, there are so many variations of purple orchids I cant tell the exact name of that one but are beautiful flowers and nice to photograph


----------



## 1110 (Aug 21, 2011)

In 2008, a friend showed me his G9 and after seeing the pictures I wanted one, but too late,no longer available so bought the G10____and after using another brand for decades,
I must say the G10 has been around the World with us. I suppose I `over-shot' because in 2010, I had to send it to Canon for a re-build. $150.00 and when it returned
I thought it was a new camera before checking the serial number. Viewed and tried the G11 & G12 __ and decided never. The G10 just keeps on `ticking' and allowing
great shots. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

hahaha thanks 1110 !!, yes the G7, G9 and G10 where built with another concept in mind, from the G11 to the G12 there was an improvement in terms of features and yes a little bit better in ISO, but the rotating LCD screen and some of the buttons decreased quality... the G10 is a great camera specially when you have the time to set up an scene and adjust everything the best as possible, the manual focus responds really well but again the camera gives it´s best when you take the time to set it correctly, but in general terms every G series owner I know is very happy with it.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I am very happy with mine. It gives me consistently good photos of my watches.
I recommend it to just about anyone wanting to shoot watches.
These were all taken with a G10:


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

wow amazing pictures!!! that´s the power of the G10! and of course your skills and eye... very creative photos, love the water splash on the Casio and the super sharp focus on the Omega.. any special addition when taking these ??? external flash? any filter?, macro mode or manual focus??

again great pictures and killer watches, thanks for commenting!!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Choosing a camera and making the settings is not all that hard. Controlling light is more often ignored. The water splash was done outside at night with a flash to freeze the action - no magic otherwise on that one. The others were all done with diffused light, no flash. I take most pictures in a light tent. All with Macro mode and I usually control where I want the autofocus to lock in. I almost always use a tripod and remote cable. That allows long exposures when light gets low and frees my hands to control reflections. Reflections off a crystal can obscure the dial so I use black paddles to control light and reflections. The Omega on the rocks was probably the simplest, just a handheld shot outside in the shade of a tree - you can see the shadow of the tree with some blue sky reflected around the edges.

Here is my normal setup:


----------



## Canon Fodder (Sep 18, 2010)

I had the G10 for a while, and then passed it on to my wife when I got the G12.

I liked the rear control wheel on the G10 a lot more. It just felt more substantial. Both cameras, though, offer up some pretty remarkable results. Here are some taken with the G12:


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

that´s great SynMike!! this will be my next project for Sundays... to build a light box


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent shots, and great collection.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Canon Fodder said:


> I had the G10 for a while, and then passed it on to my wife when I got the G12.
> 
> I liked the rear control wheel on the G10 a lot more. It just felt more substantial. Both cameras, though, offer up some pretty remarkable results. Here are some taken with the G12:


thanks for commenting Canon Fodder, those are absolutely great photographs, I agree with you the G10´s rear control wheel is a lot more robust and wider, I don´t know if that happens in general with the new G cameras but I had a G11 on my hands and this wheel felt like a lot more loose, very soft when dialing it... I didn´t like that, on the other hand, the G12 boats a lot of cool new features, what I like the most is the improved ISO, better ISO along less pixels should deliver way more sharper photos and considerably less noise... you have both cameras at home have you got the change to compare the G12 against G10 in this matter?


----------



## Canon Fodder (Sep 18, 2010)

jose-CostaRica said:


> thanks for commenting Canon Fodder, those are absolutely great photographs, I agree with you the G10´s rear control wheel is a lot more robust and wider, I don´t know if that happens in general with the new G cameras but I had a G11 on my hands and this wheel felt like a lot more loose, very soft when dialing it... I didn´t like that, on the other hand, the G12 boats a lot of cool new features, what I like the most is the improved ISO, better ISO along less pixels should deliver way more sharper photos and considerably less noise... you have both cameras at home have you got the change to compare the G12 against G10 in this matter?


I think the image quality is definitely better on the G12...


----------



## JayJay54 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, I don't mean to use this forum as a technical source, but I'm having a hard time finding the answers to my problems with my Canon G10.
1) I can't get the flash to work,,,Tried setting flash with the wheel, but when I press the Flash ikon on the heel nothing happens.
2) Same with AEB can't get it to work....I use the wheel to select AEB...Disp....Set, but dosen't work.
What am I doin wrong.
Again, sorry for the technical questions.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

JayJay54 said:


> Hi, I don't mean to use this forum as a technical source, but I'm having a hard time finding the answers to my problems with my Canon G10.
> 1) I can't get the flash to work,,,Tried setting flash with the wheel, but when I press the Flash ikon on the heel nothing happens.
> 2) Same with AEB can't get it to work....I use the wheel to select AEB...Disp....Set, but dosen't work.
> What am I doin wrong.
> Again, sorry for the technical questions.


thanks for commenting JayJay54, please ask as much as you want! my idea when posting this thread was to share techniques and tricks with this camera or any other Canon from the G series so please feel comfortable asking all you want.. I hope to be capable to answer all questions but if I´m not probably someone else will...

ok let´s see... there are some shooting modes (mostly in the SCN mode) which by default limit the use of certain buttons and functions... but the issue you are having with the Flash sounds weird, I just activated the flash in all shooting modes without problems, what if you try in *MANUAL *shooting mode (M) ??

Also JayJay, check the Flash menu options > turn camera *ON *> press *MENU *button > scroll down to *FLASH CONTROL...* > press *Func.Set* button > from the first option *Flash Mode* make sure to select *MANUAL* > press *MENU *button twice. I believe your issue is right there maybe it is in AUTO.
---------------------------
*AEB *can be activated in Aperture Priority (Av), Shutter Priority (Tv) and Program (P), this is how I set it up > *Func.Set* button > scroll down to the 3rd function which says *OFF* > scroll to the right once to *AEB *(3 shaded squares) > press *DISP.* button > using the *WHEEL *choose the desired value (if you are attempting 3 images to compose an HDR then leave the green markers on *-2, 0* and *2+*) > then press *DISP.* button again > finally *Func.Set* button and make sure to stable the camera on a tripod or another steady object.

now I noticed something... if the FLASH is activated AEB can be accessed but will not work, so make sure to turn FLASH off!

check that and let me know what happens.


----------

